# Wie kann man die möglichen Domains zur IP finden?



## D@nger (10. Oktober 2006)

Hallo, da diverse Programme eine Verbindung zum Internet herstellen müssen übertragen diese natürlich auch Daten, die ja bekanntlicherweise mit einem Packetsniffer wie Ethereal abgefangen werden können. Nun habe ich folgendes Paket:



> Source                  Destination           Protocol     Port     Info
> Meine Router IP     213.203.220.45     HTTP         80       GET /LameLicence.TXT HTTP/1.1



So, wie gelange ich nun an diese Datei (LameLicence.TXT). Wenn ich 213.203.220.45/LameLicence.TXT eingebe klappt das natürlich nicht, weil fast immer mehrere Domains auf einer IP liegen. Habt ihr da einen Lösungsvorschlag? Danke


----------

